# Wal Mart mountain bike to single speed?



## luqchu (Apr 12, 2011)

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Roadmaster-Granite-Peak-26-Men-s-Mountain-Bike/15711164

I'm trying to convert this Roadmaster, 18 speed mountain bike to a single speed. This will be my first time. I want to do this as cheap as possible because I live in NYC where bikes get stolen regularly.

So I was going to remove all the gear cables, shifters, and I wanted to put a single speed chain ring & cog. Can I take apart the multiple gear cogs & chain rings and just use one of those? Or should I buy a new cog & chain ring made for single speed?

I was also thinking about a single speed conversion kit. Is this the cheapest way to convert to single speed or is there a better way that is just as cheap?

Also, when I convert to a single speed can I pedal backwards without the rear wheel moving backwards like a BMX bike? Or will it move backwards like a fixed gear?


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2011)

Troll?


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

why bother? there is no way you can convert that for cheap. you will end up replacing the cranks, bb, the rear wheel and buying new parts like chain,chainring and ss kit. not worth it.

and for the record, that is not a mountain bike, or anything walmart sells is not mountain worthy.

advice? save the money for groceries.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

You came to the right place.

Buying a Granite Peak will be the best decision you ever made. I converted one for my singletrack slayer and I've never looked back. Roadmaster overbuilt this one- I don't think the parts will ever wear out, and it is still as light as Sizzler's mom after one of her meth binges.

I ride some really tech stuff and hit some pretty big drops on the Granite Peak, so it will be the bomb in the urban landscape- gap some stairs and enjoy the buttery landing the fork and the folding rear wheel give you.

The headset is a little notchy, but in tech sections I've found that to be an advantage, as each "notch" moves the wheel 2 degrees, so I know where the wheel is going all the time.

Originally I could backpedal like a bmx bike. At some point the hub made some weird noises and now it works just like a fixed gear, only it takes a lot of effort to get up to speed. Will say it is really improving my fitness and I still blow by slack-jawed and spandex clad weekend warriors on the baby heads.

But enough about the strengths of the bike- there is one weakness, and you can treat it early. Since the frame is steel (more like a steal!) I framesaved it so it wouldn't rust on me. If you do this, hi-ten can last for centuries.

Enjoy your new asssled!


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

hey, give it a go like umarth. just don't ask yourself why you can't get laid after that critical mass ride.


----------



## wjphillips (Oct 13, 2008)

The people in this forum are bike snobs. If you want to convert your bike to SS, I say go for it and have fun with your bike (regardless of where it was made or purchased).

With that said, I recommend mtbr create separate forums for SS. One called boutique SS and one called SS. All the snobs can run over to the boutique section.


----------



## Firemedix911 (Jul 13, 2010)

I say go for it. Just make sure u can remove the chainrings and u are able to take off the cassette. Get some cheap cog with spacer kit and go for it.


----------



## qbert2000 (Jul 30, 2008)

umarth said:


> You came to the right place.
> 
> Buying a Granite Peak will be the best decision you ever made. I converted one for my singletrack slayer and I've never looked back. Roadmaster overbuilt this one- I don't think the parts will ever wear out, and it is still as light as Sizzler's mom after one of her meth binges.
> 
> ...


hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

wjphillips said:


> The people in this forum are bike snobs. If you want to convert your bike to SS, I say go for it and have fun with your bike (regardless of where it was made or purchased).
> 
> With that said, I recommend mtbr create separate forums for SS. One called boutique SS and one called SS. All the snobs can run over to the boutique section.


Hey sweetness, we're not snobs. I do apologize if the OP finds the responses offensive, but...

The bike is going to weigh a ton and is probably hi-ten steel. It is going to rust and rust quickly. I couldn't find anything on the walmart website, but I am going to guess that the conversion will be somewhat difficult because I bet it is a freehub cassette and I wouldn't be surprised if all the rings are welded to each other.

As far as snobs go- my mountain bike last summer, and a fairly constant commuter of mine has been an '89 Rockhopper. I know things are expensive in NYC, but look for a 90's mtb and convert it. It is a better use of your money.


----------



## Bataivah (Feb 19, 2011)

Price Point has the conversion kit right now on sale for $10. I got the Gusset kit for $22 (I think) because I like the spacers better. You don't have to change you cranks either. All you need is the kit, a 3/32" chain, and a tensioner as far as minimum parts go. A couple tools for taking off your cassette or a bike shop to do it for you. For the price a shop will charge you can buy the tools though. A lockring removal tool will cost around $5 and you can use the old chain with vicegrips to hold the cassette if you don't have a chainwhip. Backpedalling should be the same.


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

Hey man, don't umarth phase you. He's going to say a lot of hurtful things, some personal things, maybe even some things about your mom, but you can't let it get to you. You just have to keep telling yourself that you're a beautiful person and that you will be the best person you can be!


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

Rolling backwards without having to backpedal requires a freecoaster hub that some BMXers use. Or you can easily modify any coaster brake hub to do the same.


----------



## Bataivah (Feb 19, 2011)

Sizzler said:


> Hey man, don't umarth phase you. He's going to say a lot of hurtful things, some personal things, maybe even some things about your mom, but you can't let it get to you. You just have to keep telling yourself that you're a beautiful person and that you will be the best person you can be!


Don't take anything he say's seriously. He just likes to joke around and get peoples goat when he can. A somewhat wry sense of humor I guess. I find much ammusment in his posts and if you can't laugh at yourself then who can you laugh at!


----------



## paco664 (Sep 18, 2010)

don't let them bother you OP.... i rode this exact same bike converted to a "fixie" *(where you peddle backwards and the bike goes backwards) in 2007 when i won the clydesdale weight division of the sea otter classic..... it was a spectacular bike.... the forks had just enough travel to keep me from bottoming on the dropoffs and the flexible chain stays moved just enough so that when i stopped peddling to brake *(don't run brakes on the fixies you know) it would skip a couple of teeth on the sprockets to help me get my feet in a better peddling position *(kinda like a freewheel)..... you can now see this bike in the bicycling hall of fame located 34.4 miles south of orlando florida behind a trailer house on a lovely orange plantation.... i occasionally drive north from miami where i now live just so i can look at this bike with lust in my eyes and remember the cheers of the crowds as i flew past them on my way to glory....... thank you for helping me with this sweet sweet walk down memory lane.......


----------



## Harleytoo (Apr 8, 2011)

Middle front chain ring - line up as best you can with middle of rear gear grouping - remove shifters. 

Single speed - 0 cost - in 1 year you can save up for a top of the line SS bike and with all of the leg muscles you will build riding your bike that way for a year you can blow us all away on any surface, hill or vert!


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

aww man, am i late to the noob fest?!


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

no snobbery here, just concern for a fellow rider. don't waste your time on that bike. you will end up wasting a lot of time and money. 1+ for the 90s model chromoly mtb conversion. I'll bet you can find a decent chromoly Rockhopper and convert it for under $150. that's double the price of that walmart garbage you are looking at but you will get ten times the bike.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

not a snob, and try not to be all hypocrite telling the guy to convert the bike and enjoy it. would you ride it yourself? we all love bikes but let us all have some standards here too, that's why we have threads on parts suggestion and reviews. converting this bike will defeat that purpose. i'd go with mack's suggestion on getting a 90's bike. and to the guys who is telling him to just buy the ss kit and remove the chainrings, it will not work, period. ALL walmart bikes have riveted chainrings and do not have cassette freehubs... don't ask me how i knew.


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

Bataivah said:


> Don't take anything he say's seriously. He just likes to joke around and get peoples goat when he can. A somewhat wry sense of humor I guess. I find much ammusment in his posts and if you can't laugh at yourself then who can you laugh at!


He does awful, hurtful things. One time, he took my brake cable off and whipped me with it. Then, he stuck a branch in my spokes while I was riding and popped my tires with his switchblade.


----------



## Bataivah (Feb 19, 2011)

Sizzler said:


> He does awful, hurtful things. One time, he took my brake cable off and whipped me with it. Then, he stuck a branch in my spokes while I was riding and popped my tires with his switchblade.


Wow...He really IS mean!


----------



## tcapri87 (Jan 17, 2009)

let me know how it turns out


----------



## tcapri87 (Jan 17, 2009)

if you are going to dothat and not getting on the trails much then go for it


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

Bataivah said:


> Wow...He really IS mean!


Especially when drunk. Which is t minus 2 hours from being reality.


----------



## Bataivah (Feb 19, 2011)

After looking at the bike, I think that I would just leave the gears and shifters on it. Why have 3 rings on there and a cassette and not use them. I never thought of a bike that you can't remove the cassette. I see them on the rack in the store but never owned one and took it apart. Like mack and fishcreek say's you'll do much better on someones older CroMo or even Alum bike that they never ride and will sell it just to get it out of the way.
Plus you can remove the rings and cogs if you want.


----------



## Bataivah (Feb 19, 2011)

umarth said:


> Especially when drunk. Which is t minus 2 hours from being reality.


It's t-minus 2 minutes for me!:thumbsup:


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

Bataivah said:


> It's t-minus 2 minutes for me!:thumbsup:


Damn. I am going to try and catch up, but I only have three beers at the house!


----------



## Bataivah (Feb 19, 2011)

The beer I drink is 10.5% 24 oz. 1 or 2 is all I need. Usually just 1 though!


----------



## paco664 (Sep 18, 2010)

Bataivah said:


> The beer I drink is 10.5% 24 oz. 1 or 2 is all I need. Usually just 1 though!


what kinda beer is that??? i drank a couple guiness extra stouts last night before i started on the vodka..... but they aren't nowhere near 10.5%.....


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

Bataivah said:


> The beer I drink is 10.5% 24 oz. 1 or 2 is all I need. Usually just 1 though!


Can't say I had anything that high- I had two Deschutes 12oz and a red 24oz that was only 5.6%.... Ten percent is high- what was it?


----------



## Bataivah (Feb 19, 2011)

It's CAMO Black Ice. $1.49 a can. One can is like a damn six pack so it's cheap as hell.
The Siver Ice is only 9% and does'nt taste very good so I always get the BlackIce. I don't like drinking 6 or more beers for a buzz so you can't beat it. The reg. Bud light and other piss water beers cost more than that stuff so why should I drink it. If you try one you may never go back. It's a strong flavor that I learned to like! If I drink 2 of them I'm usually spinning and feel like crap the next day.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

Bataivah said:


> It's CAMO Black Ice.


Saint Paul of Tarsus.


----------



## J. Fragera (Apr 16, 2008)

umarth said:


> You came to the right place.
> 
> Buying a Granite Peak will be the best decision you ever made. I converted one for my singletrack slayer and I've never looked back. Roadmaster overbuilt this one- I don't think the parts will ever wear out, and it is still as light as Sizzler's mom after one of her meth binges.
> 
> ...


You, sir... are a master.


----------



## duke walker (Apr 10, 2005)

luqchu said:


> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Roadmaster-Granite-Peak-26-Men-s-Mountain-Bike/15711164
> 
> I'm trying to convert this Roadmaster, 18 speed mountain bike to a single speed. This will be my first time. I want to do this as cheap as possible because I live in NYC where bikes get stolen regularly.
> 
> ...


I think you would get better answers in Sprocket Rockets at TGR

Let us know when you post so we can follow it


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

Bataivah said:


> It's CAMO Black Ice. $1.49 a can. One can is like a damn six pack so it's cheap as hell.
> The Siver Ice is only 9% and does'nt taste very good so I always get the BlackIce. I don't like drinking 6 or more beers for a buzz so you can't beat it. The reg. Bud light and other piss water beers cost more than that stuff so why should I drink it. If you try one you may never go back. It's a strong flavor that I learned to like! If I drink 2 of them I'm usually spinning and feel like crap the next day.


Dude, _*why*_? If you're just looking to get drunk, there are faster and less painful methods. If you're going to drink beer, then drink something worthwhile, not slightly flavored gasoline.

Aspire to something more.


----------

